# Create own DynDNS Server



## rickyrubbit (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi, anyone can help me how to create own DynDNS Server. I don't know which software can i utilize.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2019)

What do you mean? Do you need something that registers with a DynDNS(-like) service or do you want to set up your DDNS (Dynamic DNS)?

I have a combination of net/isc-dhcp44-server and dns/bind914 that automatically registered dynamic clients (DHCP) in DNS. That's a little tricky to set up. If I recall correctly net/dnsmasq is a nice convenient package that provides DHCP and DNS and takes care of this automatically.


----------



## tommiie (Apr 17, 2019)

You mean something like this link? A simple google search turned up this article titled "Build your own DynDNS".


----------



## rickyrubbit (Apr 17, 2019)

tommiie said:


> You mean something like this link? A simple google search turned up this article titled "Build your own DynDNS".


yes, but I didn't know if there's a ddserver preconfigured on bsd. I found that article too.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2019)

Do you have a registered domain name?


----------



## tommiie (Apr 17, 2019)

rickyrubbit said:


> yes, but I didn't know if there's a ddserver preconfigured on bsd. I found that article too.


Please provide some more information then on what your intended goal is (study, business, home...) what you've tried already, which applications you'ld prefer to use etc etc.


----------



## rickyrubbit (Apr 17, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Do you have a registered domain name?


yes of course


----------



## rickyrubbit (Apr 17, 2019)

tommiie said:


> Please provide some more information then on what your intended goal is (study, business, home...) what you've tried already, which applications you'ld prefer to use etc etc.


I would create my own dyndns service with my personal domain because I wouldn't pay any more services like no-ip or others. That's my goal


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2019)

rickyrubbit said:


> yes of course


It's not as obvious as you might think. Some people seem to think domains just magically appear on the internet and they can inject their own just by running a DNS server. Can't blame them though, it's quite a complex business. 

Is your domain hosted at a provider? Some providers have a nice web-based (RESTful) API you can use to update or modify the domain records. Then it would be easy to script something with Perl or Python to update a specific entry.


----------



## rickyrubbit (Apr 17, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It's not as obvious as you might think. Some people seem to think domains just magically appear on the internet and they can inject their own just by running a DNS server. Can't blame them though, it's quite a complex business.
> 
> Is your domain hosted at a provider? Some providers have a nice web-based (RESTful) API you can use to update or modify the domain records. Then it would be easy to script something with Perl or Python to update a specific entry.


i got internal ns, for edit my dns records.


----------

